# ¿Cómo crear un dispositivo en CIRCUITMAKER o importar librerias?



## chandexxx (Jun 17, 2009)

Tengo que crear un modelo de CPLD en Circuitmaker... Sólo su modelo...
Sé como hacer eso en TRAXMAKER, pero no en CIRCUITMAKER... 

He conseguido una librería que lo tiene, pero no sé como importarla a mi Circuitmaker...

Gracias


----------

